# Removing Painted Deck Screws



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Drill the heads off, remove the boards then deal with the screw removal. Cut or grind the screws off flush if they won't screw out.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I deal with this often and don't waste any time trying to pick paint out of the screw heads. I make cuts about an inch off of and down the length of the joist. Then you can easily grab the short pieces and peel them right out of there. After that just run a sawzall across the top of the joist to get the screws out of the way.

There are demo bars for ripping up decking but I've broke joist before using them. I save those for nail downs. 

SeniorSitizen's approach will also work but it's way slower and would likely require more than a few bits depending on the size of the deck. 



anyacolo said:


> the frame/beams underneath are in good shape and he wants to keep that and just replace the top boards,


Maybe it appears that way but the tops of the joist to a certain degree end up split from the existing fasteners. At the minimum there will be issues with the new screws not grabbing because of that. Not all of them by any means but always enough for it to be a real problem. 

Whenever budget doesn't allow for joist replacement I always sister a 2x4 nailer to the existing joist to give something for the new screws to bite into. 

I don't even like doing that. 

Many will say "the joist are just fine" but in reality they're not. I would NEVER install (high dollar) new capped composite or PVC decking over old joist (replace the joist or find someone else).


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You can use a plug cutter just bigger than the head and cut the decking so the board will lift off and then deal with the screw. Grab them with vise grips or the chuck of a drill and remove them or just break them off.
https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-5340-Plug-Cutter-3-Piece/dp/B0055HPIIW


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Often you can hammer the bit into the screw head to get it to bite _but I wouldn't bother! _It's easier/quicker to cut the screws. Depending on how bad the existing decking is, just prying them off might be an option.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

If turning over the board, I think the easiest would be grind the head off and pry up the board with 4' bars. If screw comes up with the board, grind off and sand the area. In past, somebody suggested a tool called impact screw driver for a car part, but the price was too high for me. Low priced ones in amazon has so so reviews. Impact power driver may work although you may snap the head off more often or press hard not to strip the cross.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Id go with a sawz-all, metal blade. get between the joist and deck board, and just cut the screw off at the shaft.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

KPDMinc said:


> Id go with a sawz-all, metal blade. get between the joist and deck board, and just cut the screw off at the shaft.


..... and often you don't need to cut all the screws. After cutting a few on one end of the board you may be able to pry the rest of the board up although a lot depends on the current condition of the board. Any remaining screws sticking up in the joist are easily taken care of with a hammer and chisel - but not your wood chisel!


----------



## Oldtightwad (Apr 25, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> You can use a plug cutter just bigger than the head and cut the decking so the board will lift off and then deal with the screw. Grab them with vise grips or the chuck of a drill and remove them or just break them off.
> https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-5340-Plug-Cutter-3-Piece/dp/B0055HPIIW


----------



## Oldtightwad (Apr 25, 2021)

Great idea! Your link is to set of cutters no longer available but there are other recommended cutters. I am ordering a set now to try.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I have found that an impact driver will usually force the bit into the screw head, pushing the paint out of the way. Needs a lot of down force and a gentle touch on the trigger.


----------



## Oldtightwad (Apr 25, 2021)

I was wondering about that. I am going to give the plug cutter and also a screw extractor before I buy an impact driver. The other option I may consider is using a reciprocating saw to take most of the board out so I can get to the rest of the screw with a pair of vise grips. Thanks for your suggestion, I will post my results as I get some ideas about which works best.


----------



## FrankWC (Nov 19, 2020)

I would use my Multi-tool with metal cutting blade, reaching under the deck boards, cuts screws off level with joist.


----------



## Oldtightwad (Apr 25, 2021)

I will add a multi-tool to my list to try. So far the Easy Out screw remover was a total bust. The plug cutter worked but it is far too slow for all the screws. Next on my list is a large crow bar type mechanism that is about 5 or 6 feel long. I do have a multi-tool with an assortment of blades so that will also be on my list. My joists are in good shape so hopefully the crow bar will not damage them.

I have been researching composite decking and so far no great winner stands out. Consumer Reports is testing them and has electronically published their current results. I have found that Trex has had one major lawsuit about their boards deteriorating and there are some customers that are not happy with the settlements. I have studied the available installation guidance and for the most part it looks fairly straight forward.

Here are some installation questions I have not gotten answers to:

1) when laying the first board, should it be laid parrallel to the structure the deck is attached to, the side of the house?
2) when it is necessary to make a cutout in a board to accomodate some fixture what is the best tool? A jigsaw? What kind of blade should I use. I have a reciprocating saw as well.
3) at the edge of the deck should the border board be flush with the fascia or have some overhang?
4) my railing posts go down on the outside of the final joist/fascia. Post sheaths only cover 40 inches so they would not cover this extension. How should I treat this? Or should I reverse the posts so the extension is inside of the outside joist?

Hope someone can share their opinions, Thanks


----------



## FrankWC (Nov 19, 2020)

1. First board should be on outer edge of deck, adjust spacing so last board is same width along the length that is against the house.
2. I prefer jigsaw.
3. Overhang
4, Far as I know sheaths only work for inside mounted posts.


----------



## Seabrook1983$ (Jun 19, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> You can use a plug cutter just bigger than the head and cut the decking so the board will lift off and then deal with the screw. Grab them with vise grips or the chuck of a drill and remove them or just break them off.
> https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-5340-Plug-Cutter-3-Piece/dp/B0055HPIIW


That sounds clever, and likely fast. And you could make plugs to cover the screw heads for the new boards -- you know, for the next time.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Did mine last summer and just stuck a big pinch bar between planks and popped them off. Remaining screws were smacked with a hammer and snapped off.


----------



## Oldtightwad (Apr 25, 2021)

FrankWC said:


> 1. First board should be on outer edge of deck, adjust spacing so last board is same width along the length that is against the house.
> 2. I prefer jigsaw.
> 3. Overhang
> 4, Far as I know sheaths only work for inside mounted posts.


Frank, thanks so much for your valuable advice! I looked and it looks like moving the posts should not be a problem as they are only nailed which really seems a bit unsafe. I will attach them on the inside. To everyone else your advice is extremely valuable. I am blown away that there are people willing to share their hard earned knowledge! I will return and post my decking purchase decision and the data I used to make it. I will do some demo now and then the new decking will be installed in August. 

I have two decks so I will do the small one first that is only a few feet off the ground to get experience. The larger deck is about 8 feet high on average so I think I will have to buy a small scaffold from Lowes or Home Depot because the rental is too high. The purchase is $250 and the minimum rental is astronomical from what I have priced so far. I do not want to be rushed so I do not want a rental clock ticking.


----------



## Oldtightwad (Apr 25, 2021)

Mike Milam said:


> Did mine last summer and just stuck a big pinch bar between planks and popped them off. Remaining screws were smacked with a hammer and snapped off.


I came to your conclusion after trying a few others. My big pry bar arrives tomorrow so I think that is the right solution, I will report back. Tomorrow I am visiting a building supply center in the city and they carry a number of composite brands so I hope I find someone that I can pick their brain about the various brands. I also hope I can find one of those deck and flooring automatic screw gun and I will invest in that since I have two decks.

Thank you for your advice, I will advise on my progress in a few days.


----------



## Oldtightwad (Apr 25, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> You can use a plug cutter just bigger than the head and cut the decking so the board will lift off and then deal with the screw. Grab them with vise grips or the chuck of a drill and remove them or just break them off.
> https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-5340-Plug-Cutter-3-Piece/dp/B0055HPIIW


I tried the plug cutter and it is too slow. I have opted for a Deck Demon crow bar and then will probably use a reciprocating saw to cut off the screws. I am waiting for a quote from a company that hauls trash and says they will demo the deck for me.


----------



## udraft (Nov 26, 2019)

A little late I know, but they make an impact driver you simply hit with a hammer, cheap, indispensable tool. I used to do all my own work on house, cars, but getting too old and fat. I now pay for most things. My advice is if you can DIY, do that. Contractractors are hit or miss, sometimes causing damage beyond their scope of work.


----------



## Deaknh (Mar 24, 2018)

One other recommendation would be check your joist spacing. 16" oc for wood is typical but I'm not a fan of putting composite on that. Some manufacturers won't warranty that spacing either.


----------

